# Bambus am Teich



## lollo (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

für alle die mit dem Gedanken spielen sich das Gras Bambus ohne Rhizomsperre an den Teich zu setzen hier ein Hinweis.    klick hier  
(horstbildender Bambus ausgenommen)


----------



## Redlisch (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bambus am Teich*

Hallo,
darum haben wir uns lieber für Fargesia murielae (murieliae) ‘Heart of Darkness‘ ® entschieden, dieser ist Horstbildend.

Axel


----------



## Annett (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bambus am Teich*

Hallo Lothar,

die Bilder sind für mich der Horror. :shock 
Am alten Teich habe ich einen Bambus ohne Sperre sehr nah gepflanzt. 
Zum "Glück" blüht er dieses Frühjahr und das Problem erledigt sich damit evtl. von alleine. :beeten


----------



## Silke (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bambus am Teich*

Hallo,
ja da sollte man sich schon VORHER schlau machen...
Annett, wenn dein Bambus jetzt blüht, war es wahrscheinlich eh ein horstbildenener...


----------



## Annett (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bambus am Teich*

Hallo Silke,

da er sich in den vergangenen Jahren nur sehr wenig ausgebreitet hat, gehe ich fest davon aus, dass er horstbildend ist/war.

Er war halt ein Geschenk - und zu der Zeit kannte ich das Forum und die Horrorgeschichten zum Bambus noch nicht.


----------



## Meisterjäger (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bambus am Teich*

Hallo!
Ich spiele ebenfalls mit dem Gedanken, Bambus am Teichrand zu platzieren, allerdings habe ich vor, den in einen mit restlicher Teichfolie ausgekleideten Holzpflanzkübel zu setzen!
Was heißt denn "Horstbildender Bambus"???


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bambus am Teich*



			
				Meisterjäger schrieb:
			
		

> Was heißt denn "Horstbildender Bambus"???



"Horstbildender Bambus"-Arten sind die, die genau diese Ausläufer, die in dem Link von "lollo" beschrieben und gezeigt werden, nicht bilden. Somit besteht bei diesen Sorten keine Gefahr für die Folie .... Diese Arten brauchtest Du dann auch nicht unbedingt, es sei denn weil es Dir besser gefällt, in einen Holzkübel zu setzen 

Sehr viel zu lesen über Bambus gibt es z.B. hier


----------



## geecebird (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bambus am Teich*

Hallo, mich würde dabei mal generell interessieren, wie tief die Rhizome noch wachsen und wie hoch demnach eine Rhizomsperren sein sollte.


----------



## Redlisch (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bambus am Teich*



			
				geecebird schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, mich würde dabei mal generell interessieren, wie tief die Rhizome noch wachsen und wie hoch demnach eine Rhizomsperren sein sollte.



Hallo, man spricht im allgemeinen von ca. 70 cm tiefe der Sperre und oben +5 cm rausschauen lassen.



			
				Meisterjäger schrieb:
			
		

> Was heißt denn "Horstbildender Bambus"???



Bambusarten die Ortstreu sind und nicht wie wild wuchern, Fargesia-arten z.B. ...

Axel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bambus am Teich*

Hallo Sven,

die Rhizome können auch noch viel viel teifer wandern wenn innen rundherum zu wenig platz ist. hab ich grad hier gelesen: http://bambusdeutschland.plusboard.de/

ich hatte auch vor mir einen Ausläuferbildenden Bambus (psudosasa japonica) an den Teich in eine 510L Regentonne zu setzten und wurde nun eines besseren belehrt. da dieser 1m für einen solchen Bambus einfach nicht ausreicht und dieser sich eben nach einer gewissen zeit zu sehr drängt + somit verhungert ....

d.h. man hätte evtl. nur 5-7 oder 10 jahre was davon ....
http://bambusdeutschland.plusboard....oecher-in-den-tonnenboden%B4-t5739.html#32046

also werd ich nun meinen fargesia mulinare *superjumbo* ohne sperre an den teich setzten

und mit dem anderen mal schauen



ich würde mich auch über weitere erfahrungen von euch mit euren bambusarten am Teich freuen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bambus am Teich*

Moin,

aber auch bei den Fargesien sollte ma einen etwas größeren Abstand halten. Wuchern zwar nicht, bekommen aber trotzden einem ziemlichen Durchmesser. Meine beiden haben es schon fast auf 1,5m geschafft (sitzen seit 97 oder 98)

MfG Frank


----------



## wp-3d (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bambus am Teich*

Hallo Ralf,

nach dem ich das Bild mit dem Mörtelkübel in der Ecke gesehen habe, bezweifle ich wie auch Frank erwähnt, das diese Fläche auf Dauer für Deinen gewünschten Bambus ausreicht. Einen Abstand min. 1,5 mtr vom Teich und Nachbargrundstück solltest Du einhalten, da die Pflanzen im Laufe der Jahre auch einen beachtlichen Überhang bekommen.

Obwohl ein Bambus in dieser Ecke sehr schön aussehen würde, empfehle ich hier eine schöne Kübelpflanze oder eine winterharte Hanfpalme.

Auf der anderen Seite des Teiches ist doch noch genügend Platz.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bambus am Teich*

Hallo ihr beiden,

und wenn ich die Fargesia  in die vorher eingebuddelte 510L Regentonne reinsetzte ? Der Teichfolie würde so ja nix passieren... von der Mitte bis zum Teichrand hätte ich so 60cm, also einen Gesamtdurchmesser von 1,20 zur Verfügung.

Sie sollten schon etwas in den Teich hineinragen. Einen Skimmer hab ich nicht im Teich, sicher müsste ich somit immer die Blätter abschöpfen ...wäre das dann eine jeden Tag arbeit ?

Als Alternative hatte ich mir noch Chinaschilf vorgestellt, leider wuchert das ja auch und brauch somit die Tonnensperre ... aber muss es dann auch so ne große sein oder reicht da auch der Mörtelkübel ?

@ Frank, meinst du mit deinem angegebenen Durchmesser den der Stämme oder den der Gesamtkrone ?

Meint ihr das ich vielleicht mit einer kleiner und langsamer wachsenden Fargesia z.B. Simba besser bedient wäre ? Aber die ist lt. bambus.de eher für schatten/ halbschatten geeignet und ich hab ja recht viel sonne - also könnte diese eher dazu neigen die blätter öfter zu rollen....

 hätte ich mal vorher mehr Platz hinterm Teich eingeplant 

Werner, wenn da einiges zum Nachbarn rüberhängen sollte, könnt ichst doch abschneiden ? Aber sicher hast du recht und es sieht dann eher doof aus...

Das mit der Hanfpalme schau ich mir auch gerne mal an 

Ich hab ja noch ringsum den Teich diese kleinen ahornbäumchen gepflanzt, ohne sperre im Boden - meint ihr es könnte da später mal Probleme geben ?

@ liebe Mods, ihr könnt das gern mal abtrennen und ein eigenes Thema für mich ertsellen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bambus am Teich*

hier hab ich noch was zum thema Fargesien beschneiden gefunden: 

http://www.bambus.de/forum/28819.html?dar_start=5730&ant_anz=4

vielleicht mach ichs ja doch ... aber dann mit einer ganz kleinwüchsigen (1-2m), langsam wachsenden sorte "Bimbo" oder max. "Simba" - beschnibbeln wäre ja später wohl auch noch möglich

meint ihr nen kleinerer 90L Mörtelkübel würde als Schutz für diese kleinwüchsigen sorten ausreichen ? die teure 510L Tonne würd ich dann lieber wieder zurückbringen ...


----------

